# 20ft of visibility....What would you use???



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Lord, what have I done? 
I have planned a trip to Keuka lake in New York and I am leaving 
Friday and just learned that the water clarity is insane. This lake
is regarded as one of the best smallmouth lakes in the northeast,
so I says to myself ''I got to go there''. But the water is beyond gin 
clear, right now its 20-21 ft. of visibility.
I little intimidating to a guy that calls Pymi home.
Any suggestions would be helpful and appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a sweet trip man!

Hit it dale style. 6lb flouro, and dark baits! 

Regardless, good luck and take the camera!


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Thats to funny, I got 4 and 6 lb flouro leader on all my spinnin rods
and am all stocked up on 2 1/2'' green punkin tubes.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Don't forget some jerk baits they love em and will come from deep for them.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

prop baits too... long limber rods with that lighter line should do the trick !!
TAKE PICS & GOOD LUCK


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I second the jerkbaits. I like the Lucky Craft 78sp Pointer.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I fish lakes in WV that are that clear. Top water: Bang-o-lure, rapala, and soft jerk baits. Down deep: tubes in natural color, 4" lizards. Spinner baits: big body and small blades and just let it slow roll down staying about a foot off the bottom. Have fun and lets us know how you did.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Right on the $ guys with all that great advise.
All our fish come on jerkbaits teamed up with 7' 6'' ml rods and
6lb. flouro. leaders.
Awesome trip.
Thanks.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Must been fun! Ive found some comin up in the deep pockets on the bait. Makes them jump some. Got 2 sat night at WB 16-18in long. Lots of fun on light tackle! I use 8lb mono out there with green tubejig and minnow in the summer and do well. Cant wait for Kinzu dam


----------

